

Results of the Grand C++ Error Explosion Competition - gioele
http://tgceec.tumblr.com/post/74534916370/results-of-the-grand-c-error-explosion-competition

======
simcop2387
I am really impressed at the winner of the biggest error. It's incredible how
much it produces. Right now I'm testing it and running it through pv to see
how many errors it makes. Right now on my machine it's producing errors at a
rate of 74MB/s. I never thought I'd look at errors in rates of bytes/time.

~~~
blt
It errors instantly on MSVC 2013.

    
    
        fatal error C1014: too many include files : depth = 1024

~~~
simcop2387
That actually sounds reasonable to me. GCC producing 230GB of error messages
is definitely excessive. If it ever completes I'll update here with the actual
final count of the length of the error message.

~~~
simcop2387
Ok, it's been running all day while I've been working. I don't think it's
going to ever complete. I'm at 1.32 TB of output from it. I can't overstate
how impressed I am by that. If it completes before I leave then I'll start it
again but run it through a compressor and hope I don't fill up my disk. It was
large strings of //.//. so i think it should compress well and I'll upload it
somewhere for someone to look at.

------
sheetjs
Regehr discussed his submission:
[http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1088](http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1088)

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7127821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7127821).

